# Finding a good stally...



## trailsntails (Jun 14, 2010)

I want to breed my Shetland/Mini pony. I kind of want a taller one but would it hurt her? Otherwise I'll breed her to a mini with some color and sell the foal. What breed would be a little taller but won't harm her?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

What, exactly, is the point in breeding her? So you can spend hundreds of dollars on stud fees, vet bills, and food only to get $50 for a foal nobody wants?


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

i bred my mare with a stailiom 2 hands bigger then her and she had no problem with him and recieved no problems. is your shetland mini registered if you breed it with another mini that is registered it will proebebly be worth more. for teh stailion it depends on his build and size. you don't want a heavy pony on her if she small or anything that is well endowed as it can do damge my firend staillion was big and he damged her mare internally. could always do AI if you worried about her being covered naturally. maybe do some resaerch on breeds that would be suitable search studs and see some stailions. remember breeding is not cheap you have to play for stud or ai. not all breeders will give your fee back if she does concieve a foal. also have to ask why breed if it is for yourself or to sell depending on bloodlines of the parents the foal will not sell for much.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Look for studs that are good at what you want the foal to be good at. If he has won driving, or in halter, baby has a better chance of being good too. Look at the conformation faults your mare has and find a stud that is strong in the areas shes weak in. Make sure he has a good temperament too.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree with the above poster.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> What, exactly, is the point in breeding her? So you can spend hundreds of dollars on stud fees, vet bills, and food only to get $50 for a foal nobody wants?


Agreed, I am from Iowa as is the poster and there are lots of mini's that are for sale that no one is buying


----------



## goforgait (Jun 26, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> Agreed, I am from Iowa as is the poster and there are lots of mini's that are for sale that no one is buying


Sad but true - everyone like the romance of breeding but it is money drainer. Unless you are breeding for a very specific horse for yourself, don't do it. There was a lot of breeding and now folks are forced to give away their stock away to survive.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't even know why people post stuff like this anymore. Everyone who wants help "finding a stally thats a purdy color zomg!!" gets a goooood reality check.

Several times over.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Eliz said:


> I don't even know why people post stuff like this anymore. Everyone who wants help "finding a stally thats a purdy color zomg!!" gets a goooood reality check.
> 
> Several times over.



And I don't know why people can't just answer other people's questions.

If she wants to breed for color, then dang it, let her.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Tennessee said:


> And I don't know why people can't just answer other people's questions.
> 
> If she wants to breed for color, then dang it, let her.


Sure, I mean we can't stop her...
But we can tell her what we've learned the hard way so she doesn't have to. Helping her.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> And I don't know why people can't just answer other people's questions.
> 
> If she wants to breed for color, then dang it, let her.


It's called a forum. If she wants to breed for color, then she should keep her mouth shut and just do it then. People have a right to speak up.

Let me guess, you're anti-slaughter to, aren't you?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow. Touchy topic, no?

First off -

If this girl wants to breed her mare then she can do it without all the criticism. As for vet bills - Whatever happened to foaling yourself? I once paid a vet to come out when I didn't have my mom or my trainer around to help, and I paid a large sum of money just for the vet to stand there and say "Dat's a nice lookin' colt ya got righ' thar."

And as for the selling, yeah it would suck to sell a baby right now, but I would still do it because I can afford to and I just really want a colt right now. You pay to get entrance to things you like ti do: Bowling, the fair, restaurants.....You lose money but you do it because it makes you happy.


Yes, this is a forum for open discussion. But there is a very, very fine line between brutal honesty and being too harsh.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It frightens and disgusts me that someone would actually have the nerve to liken the life of a creature to BOWLING. :roll:


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

^That. It's all those "oh, just one baby from my mediocre but purty friesian/appaloosa mare and joe blow's kolored paint stally down the road" babies that put a downer on the horse market. Seriously. Been to an auction lately? Have you seen what even well bred babies bring? Less than $200, usually. And the crappy ones go for meat prices, if that. Last year my grandmother bought a very cute two year old QH filly for $60. No papers, but very obviously a QH and very well built with a pretty head. 

Please think through your reasons for breeding.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My reasons for breeding are because I help run an EQUINE facility. We raise PERFORMANCE horses. My colts are all trained to high dollar and they either stay with us or are sold to other competitors.

And, just to clarify, I'm merely saying that if something makes you happy you should do it. We've lost money on foals tons of times but I makes me happy to take care of a life and see that little face every morning so we do it anyway. I love putting the saddle on for the first time and taking the first ride on a colt I raised myself, or watching them grow. I still see tons of my baby foals (Well, not so baby anymore) on the show circuit and doing well. I love watching the grow into serious competitors.

And just for the record, there ARE people who have a passion for bowling just like we love the horses. I certainly don't, but someone in my extended family bowls competitively and we have wars. I babble about horses and he flaps his jaw about bowling all the time. To some people it is worth it, just apparantly not to you or me.

And you're right. This is a forum. People should be allowed to post questions witohut being attacked for it.

I respect you all and will always try your advice, btu I am going to speak up if I think you are all being too harsh.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes but the difference between your facility and the OP is that there is a PURPOSE for these foals. The breeders generally have a goal in mind when breeding. Not breeding just to breed.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> It's called a forum. If she wants to breed for color, then she should keep her mouth shut and just do it then. People have a right to speak up.
> 
> Let me guess, you're anti-slaughter to, aren't you?



Just like she has a right to ask about what breed of pony would go well with her mare without being hated on for breeding.

And no. I am pro slaughter. But thanks for making false accusations about me, sweet heart.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

kassierae said:


> Yes but the difference between your facility and the OP is that there is a PURPOSE for these foals. The breeders generally have a goal in mind when breeding. Not breeding just to breed.


When did she say she didn't have a purpose? Did you care to ask the OP? 


Look, I'm completely against backyard breeding, and irresponsible breeding for that matter. But, nearly every single post on the breeding forums regarding someone breeding their mare turns into a harsh lecture thread because some people can't keep their opinions to themselves. If her mare is ideal in her mind, and she can find a stallion that can compliment her mare nicely (even if choosing a stallion does involve color), then who are we to argue? Maybe she wants to keep the foal for herself. Maybe she wants to train that foal and love it just as much as her mare? 

People coming on here and griping about how bad the economy is at the moment is not going to stop people from breeding their horses. It is just going to start a dumb argument like this one.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Well done, Tennessee. Sometimes people need to step back and realize stereotypes aren't really stereotypical anymore.

And once again, there is a differance between breeding tons and tons of worthless foals and breeding one foal for the experience. It's not like she's a blackmarket hoarder who's breeding all these babies in bad conditions. She wants a nice little colt out of her pony mare. And I don't think either of you know if she's registered or not. Who's to say this colt might not be worth something? If the mare is registered and she breeds to a registered stud horse, then we got a registered foal who can easily be trained for something they are good at. I don't think throwing irritable responses at a very simple question is helping your horsemanship skills or your reputation, and it's certainly not helping the poster.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

ROFL.

I love how the children who have parents paying for their crap are suddenly experts on the economy and on breeding horses when in reality, all I actually did was ask what the point in breeding her mare was and give her food for thought.

Maybe you should calm down and save some of that energy for your slaughter babies?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ROFL.
> 
> I love how the children who have parents paying for their crap are suddenly *experts on the economy and on breeding horses* when in reality, all I actually did was ask what the point in breeding her mare was and give her food for thought.
> 
> Maybe you should calm down and save some of that energy for your slaughter babies?


I'm no expert, but I'm aware. I watch the news just like every middle aged American in these great states.  


And I like how a grown woman is sitting here trying to put down a sixteen year old. That's very mature of you, isn't it?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Calling you down? I don't believe I did much more then speak the truth. Don't wage wars if you're not equipped to fight them properly. :wink:


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

"I love how the children who have parents paying for their crap are suddenly experts on the economy and on breeding horses." 

Sounds like you know a lot about me, considering you've never met me. 
:roll:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tennessee said:


> nearly every single post on the breeding forums regarding someone breeding their mare turns into a harsh lecture thread because some people can't keep their opinions to themselves.


The people who present well-thought our plans with a nice, breeding-quality mare on here receive praise and advice.. but since the threads aren't controversial, they don't go on for pages upon pages, and die a lonely but swift death. 
There have been a good number of nice mares with owners who have the best intentions for the foal (i.e. marketability, knowing what they want, not just breeding "for the experience" but to produce a foal that will be a good addition to the world) in the recent past.
The problem is that a lot of people post here who, in all honesty, don't have the best mares, or don't have a great plan for the resulting foal. It is my opinion that trying to educate these posters (through nice means) is good because it might mean that one less unmarketable foal is brought into the world.

The OP is looking for opinions on what to breed her little cross mare to a stud with color to possibly sell the foal in the future -- it is my honest opinion that the OP should do some more research before committing.

*****

Breeding horses is like starting a business. You are venturing into something that is completely uncertain. To start up said business, you need a plan. Steve might say "well I want to make lots of money, and I want to sell stuff." That is a very basic business plan, but it doesn't incorporate any details, nor does it give the investor any idea as to how well this plan is going to work. If Sam does his research and comes up with a solid plan (i.e. what is Sam going to sell? Why is his product better? How can he advertise this product? How much is he going to invest? How much is he expecting in return? etc etc etc) he is going to be much more informed, and Sam can step into that plan with confidence and your business is much more likely to do better than Steve. 

The OP is Steve right now. The OP knows that the might want to do something, but has a very vague "business plan" that, if she goes into it blind like she is right now, will more likely than not, produce an undesirable foal. If she does her research and finds out EXACTLY what stallion might compliment her mare, and do LOTS of research, she will be more likely to succeed like Sam. 

I have no idea if that made sense. Bedtime for me.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

You're so much more articulate then me. :lol: I love you! LOL


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> You're so much more articulate then me. :lol: I love you! LOL




And she's a heck of a lot nicer.....


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Eh... Tact is for people who can't use sarcasm to their defense... against utter BS. 

I find Macabre a nice and enjoyable person, to be honest. If the person didn't want to be up for discussion/hated on - then she should not have posted here. Simple as that.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

PaintsPwn said:


> If the person didn't want to be up for discussion/hated on - then she should not have posted here. Simple as that.




No. She probably shouldn't have. 


God help somebody just want one dang foal to raise out of their mare and post about it on here. People on their high horses will just come and step all over the OP.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

She can go buy a foal for $50 at her local auction, I'll just about guarantee it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

As opposed to your happy sunshine world of rainbows and lollipops where people only ever agree with you and nobody is allowed to have their own opinion?

I will NEVER understand the complete stupidity it takes to not understand that posting on a PUBLIC FORUM leaves you wide open to any and all comments.

Here's a novel idea - don't post if you can't handle the commentary.

OMFG I NEED TO WIN AN EMMY FOR BEING A GENIUS!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Emmy awarded, madam. n____n


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

PaintsPwn, I have complete respect for her as well and I do get on with her fine normally, but frankly this topic is rubbing me the wrong way.

And Macarbe, seriously? You think I don't know about the economy? I'm certainly no expert, but I know about breeding horses and I know all about the expenses. The horses I have are in _my name. _I may be a teenager, but if the hors ehas my name on its papers I pay for everything. Tack, feed, stud fees, vet bills, farrier bills, and everything they need. I go to work every day and work my butt off to create the cash I need to pay for my horses. Yes, I take care of my Mom's horses and my Trainer's horses too but the ones I own I take care of. If I want a foal, Mom could care less. She gives me her advice, tells me what stud she likes best, and sends me on my way. The first foal I bred I was in seventh grade and I worked all summer to pay the $1000 dollar stud fee for my mare, and then the feeding expenses took every penny fro me but I did it because I wanted the baby. Then I paid the $700 for 30 days under saddle. Then I bought it tack, paid for another 80 days after that, brought it home and worked on perfecting the turnarounds my trainer had pretty much already covered. By the next year I paid to have the first sliders on and showed in a backyard reining show that I paid the entry fees for. I even paid for the gas to get down to the expo, because I couldn't drive then. Now I have a permit. granted I don't have a license but I take _my _truck that I pay to put gas in. 

Honestly, I do respect your knowledge, but you shouldn't make false assumptions based on stereotypical teenagers.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> As opposed to your happy sunshine world of rainbows and lollipops where people only ever agree with you and nobody is allowed to have their own opinion?
> 
> I will NEVER understand the complete stupidity it takes to not understand that posting on a PUBLIC FORUM leaves you wide open to any and all comments.
> 
> ...


Hey, have an opinion about whatever you want. I'm not gonna sit here and tell you that you can't have one because that would be dumb. But, the OP asked what breed of pony would be suitable for her mare. She did not ask people to give her reasons why she should not breed her mare because the economy is in the ****s. 

Who said I can't handle it? 0.o 

And thanks for calling me stupid.  I think my IQ proves otherwise, ma'am.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Being able to answer a few math problems hardly equals having actual common sense.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I think everyone has this mindset "It's just a pony! It'll be fine! They get fat off air alone!" There are already plenty of ponies. There are too many ponies to be frank, because they take up less space, meaning people can crowd more of them onto a small piece of property and breed the heck out of them to make $200 here and there, and less for 'pet quality'.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Being able to answer a few math problems hardly equals having actual common sense.


I took the actual test.  140, thank you very much.


And I have common sense. It's pretty darn hard to live on a farm your whole life and not have common sense. Once again you are making assumptions about me. Please stop stereotyping me.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Stop making it so **** easy.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

PaintsPwn said:


> I think everyone has this mindset "It's just a pony! It'll be fine! They get fat off air alone!" There are already plenty of ponies. There are too many ponies to be frank, because they take up less space, meaning people can crowd more of them onto a small piece of property and breed the heck out of them to make $200 here and there, and less for 'pet quality'.



I agree. There are WAYYYY too many horses. But, if the OP is more than willing to keep the foal no matter what and care for it properly, then I really don't see a problem.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Stop making it so **** easy.


Making what so **** easy?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry, not quite.

My mindset is this girl wants _one foal _out of her mare. And we aren't making the decision whether or not she should breed the mare. I could flap my jaw all day about how she shouldn't do it but I bet she won't regard me much. 

Seriously. She isn't running a "Horsey-mill" and breeding millions of low-dollar ponies in bad conditions. I think we've already adressed that.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Considering the original post basically said she was breeding regardless and would just sell the foal if she couldn't get a bigger one, did you even bother to READ this topic before you sounded off with all sixteen years of your eternal wisdom?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> Making what so **** easy?


*head desk*

I give up. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Considering the original post basically said she was breeding regardless and would just sell the foal if she couldn't get a bigger one, did you even bother to READ this topic before you sounded off with *all sixteen years of your eternal wisdom?*


Stop talking down to me. Just because you're OLD doesn't mean that you are the Queen of freaking Sheba. 


Yes. I did read the post. ONE foal is not going to kill anyone. It's not going to hurt anyone. It's just a foal.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow my posts are slow today. o.o


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I'm actually not that old. In fact, from this post alone, I'm fairly confident I was smarter then you when I was 5.

I love how your argument changes anytime someone posts something that you don't have a good comeback for. 

It's ALWAYS one foal. Horses rarely have twins. How many JUST ONE FOALS do we need before it's enough?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I'm actually not that old. In fact, from this post alone, *I'm fairly confident I was smarter then you when I was 5.*
> 
> I love how your argument changes anytime someone posts something that you don't have a good comeback for.
> 
> It's ALWAYS one foal. Horses rarely have twins. How many JUST ONE FOALS do we need before it's enough?


I doubt it, ma'am. 

And honestly? I don't know. The economy is already crappy, so one more foal ain't gonna hurt it that bad.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> *head desk*
> 
> I give up. You can't fix stupid.


 
Oh, that's lovely. Let's tell the next generation of equestrians that they're stupid and don't know anything. 

Is this how you treat people in the real world? Or do you only talk bad about people over the internet?

Unfortunately my respect for you is fading...I really thought you were above that.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

1 + 1 = 2
2 + 2 = 4
4 + 4 = 8
8 + 8 = 16
16 + 16 = 32


For someone with such a high IQ, you seem to forget the fact that things add up, and keep adding up. I'm sure the useless pony who was born 'just because she wanted a foal from her ky00t little mare' might make someone a nice steak somewhere in life.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Oh, that's lovely. Let's tell the next generation of equestrians that they're stupid and don't know anything.
> 
> Is this how you treat people in the real world? Or do you only talk bad about people over the internet?
> 
> Unfortunately my respect for you is fading...I really thought you were above that.


My comment had zero to do with her being an equestrian. She chose to snark back at me, and if she wants to either be actually stupid enough or pretend to be stupid enough to not know what my comment was directed it, then I call 'em as I see em.

I treat people how they treat me. End of story. If you would so choose to mosey back on this topic, you will see this was not started by ME. If someone chooses to wage a war of words with me, they better come well prepared. I directed a comment to the OP about her post, and both you and Tennessee chose to involve yourselves because you somehow felt I didn't have any right to post my comment.

If you do not like what I have to say, don't get into my face on what I'm saying to people that never concerned you in the first place.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

You're right. But ya know what? If we all lived by that philosophy we eventually would no longer have horses. Because even top performance horses can be victims of slaughter. I've seen it happen. It's not pretty.

And something else; Most of the BEST kids ponies around her were a one-shot out of a hobby rider and now they are assisting kids in their events.

Not saying that is always gonna happen, but considering nobody knows anything for sure you can't know that they will be sold for a steak.

And besides, like mentioned earlier, she's prett ymuch said she's going to breed anyway so why bother telling her she shouldn't?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

PaintsPwn said:


> 1 + 1 = 2
> 2 + 2 = 4
> 4 + 4 = 8
> 8 + 8 = 16
> ...


And if that is the way that it has to end up, then so be it.


My family takes in rescues all of the time. I've been to the auctions and sat right next to people who will openly admit that they are kill buyers. I've seen the nearly bombproof six year old registered mare go to a kill buyer for $150. I'm not oblivious to how bad the economy is. It's especially worse in the south where I live. 

But us telling someone who seems pretty set on breeding their mare that they shouldn't do it is not going to help anyone. She'll probably read this, learn absolutely nothing, and then go on and breed her mare anyways. Instead of griping, we could be helping her find a stallion that compliments her mare in some ways.


But, speaking of the OP, she doesn't seem to be posting anymore?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOk guys maybe quite with the slinging match now? It's getting no where, is entirely off topic, if you want to insult/abuse/slander each other go for your lives, but do it elsewhere not on someone's post.


To the OP, No I don't really agree with your way of going about this 'breeding' business, but I'm not going to shoot you down for it, I will simply give my opinion and leave it at that, just to give you something to mull over without having to dredge through 5 pages of 3 people trying to knock each other off their perch. 

There is not a great demand for miniatures/shetland's unless they are of superb quality and temperament. And even then, there is still far less demand for them than a riding horse. You CAN breed 'up' for height, but if she's a mini/shettie, you're not going to get something that anyone bigger than a 5 year old kid can ride. 
Unless your mare is of fantastic quality, and you pick a suitable stallion, not just any stallion that is cheap and willing to 'give it a shot', there is little point in breeding unless you intend to keep the foal for your own purposes. But even if you did want to breed just for yourself, it is MUCH cheaper and MUCH less stressful to simply go to an auction and purchase a foal, that will probably be of better quality than one you may breed. There are so many unwanted horses going to the doggers due to over breeding, even the quality horses are being dogged because of the lack of demand.
My last words to you: Before you commit to breeding your mare, go onto google, and check out the number of horses being dogged or being sent off the auctions, and check on the reasons WHY there are so many going. It may just change your mind about breeding, save a pony's life rather than breed another one that may await the same fate.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Posted at the same time.

Anyway, I chose to involve myself becaus ebeing a debate student I am naturally drawn to confrontation whether I am in the fault or not. However, this topic I have a lot to say about so I am even more drawn to it. It amuses me, in all honesty. Just because its summer doesn't mean I can't have some practice turning around the argument, even if it doesn't always work for me.

And we never said you don't have the right to post a comment. But we also have the rights to post a response to your response.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

> She'll probably read this, learn absolutely nothing


She's not going to learn anything by breeding her mare for S&G's anyway, so I fail to see your point.



> I chose to involve myself becaus ebeing a debate student I am naturally drawn to confrontation whether I am in the fault or not.


... I just like to fight on teh interwebz!!1


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Posted at the same time.
> 
> Anyway, I chose to involve myself becaus ebeing a debate student I am naturally drawn to confrontation whether I am in the fault or not. However, this topic I have a lot to say about so I am even more drawn to it. It amuses me, in all honesty. Just because its summer doesn't mean I can't have some practice turning around the argument, even if it doesn't always work for me.
> 
> And we never said you don't have the right to post a comment. But we also have the rights to post a response to your response.


In defense, almost the ENTIRE reason Tennessee even started posting here was to inform us we needed to stop "hating" on the OP for not saying "OMFGZ< DO ITZ". And while I can appreciate you had a valid argument, you got caught up in the mud slinging me and Tennessee engaged in.

I can appreciate having a good debate with YOU. However, children like Tennessee tend to muddle it up with their attempts at being intelligent and having zero idea what they're talking about it.

And with that I will digress from this now boring topic and hope to debate with you in another topic where we can actually DEBATE and not get caught up in melodrama.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

That's nice. Just a little fyi....It's not just the internet. I qualified for nationals this year. Breezed right over the bigger schools. You know, I may not be the most mature young woman in the world but at least I'm not making fun of those younger than me behind a computer screen. I surely hope you don't treat kids like this in real life. I'm sure Macarbe already covered the whole "I treat people the way they treat me" argument, but personally, I don't find it very valid. I highly doubt you are both this unpleasant when there isn't a screen between us.


EDIT - Goodness, it seems we keep posting at the same time. I appreciate that comment Macarbe, but unfortunately I don't agree with your side of the argument. I will agree many points in this argument are invalid, I still don't think calling a teenager stupid is going to help.....considered teenagers are a rebellious sort and that would probably just irritate the argument more. I know from experience


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

ROFLMFAO.

You'd be amazed. A friend at work told me the reason I shouldn't be allowed to be a resource officer is because I scare people. :lol:


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

> I highly doubt you are both this unpleasant when there isn't a screen between us.


You may deem it unpleasant... but I have a low bullshirt tolerance, whether there are keys or vocal chords to be used.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

What was I trying to help? If you're going to act stupid, I will call you stupid. End of story. Regardless of age. You want to fight with the grown ups, learn how to act like one.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh, this is normal teenage stuff. Every single adult deals with it.....consider it a test of your patience. I know I can argue with the big girls, even if I'm not always on the winning side.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> And just for the record, there ARE people who have a passion for bowling just like we love the horses. I certainly don't, but someone in my extended family bowls competitively and we have wars. I babble about horses and he flaps his jaw about bowling all the time. To some people it is worth it, just apparantly not to you or me.


Do you know the difference between a bowling ball and a horse? Here are a couple that I thought of off of the top of my head

1) Bowling balls don't require ongoing care, such as vet and farrier services, which cost money.
2) Bowling balls don't eat.
3) Bowling balls don't have feelings.
4) Bowling balls don't care if you don't get to spend time with them
5) Bowling balls don't lose value because you don't have time to spend with them.
6) Bowling balls don't end up on a double decker truck bound for Mexico when their owners decide they don't want them anymore and want a new hobby.

Can anyone else think of any?


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> And once again, there is a differance between breeding tons and tons of worthless foals and breeding one foal for the experience.


Really? What difference does it make to the horse while he's having his throat slit in Mexico?

How much of a difference would it make to a horse if she went to an auction and bought one instead of letting it go to slaughter?


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Tennessee said:


> "I love how the children who have parents paying for their crap are suddenly experts on the economy and on breeding horses."
> 
> Sounds like you know a lot about me, considering you've never met me.
> :roll:


Considering you said that your dad is giving you a $4,500 budget to buy a new horse, I'd say she's not too far off the mark in her assumption.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> PaintsPwn, I have complete respect for her as well and I do get on with her fine normally, but frankly this topic is rubbing me the wrong way.
> 
> And Macarbe, seriously? You think I don't know about the economy? I'm certainly no expert, but I know about breeding horses and I know all about the expenses. The horses I have are in _my name. _I may be a teenager, but if the hors ehas my name on its papers I pay for everything. Tack, feed, stud fees, vet bills, farrier bills, and everything they need. I go to work every day and work my butt off to create the cash I need to pay for my horses. Yes, I take care of my Mom's horses and my Trainer's horses too but the ones I own I take care of. If I want a foal, Mom could care less. She gives me her advice, tells me what stud she likes best, and sends me on my way. The first foal I bred I was in seventh grade and I worked all summer to pay the $1000 dollar stud fee for my mare, and then the feeding expenses took every penny fro me but I did it because I wanted the baby. Then I paid the $700 for 30 days under saddle. Then I bought it tack, paid for another 80 days after that, brought it home and worked on perfecting the turnarounds my trainer had pretty much already covered. By the next year I paid to have the first sliders on and showed in a backyard reining show that I paid the entry fees for. I even paid for the gas to get down to the expo, because I couldn't drive then. Now I have a permit. granted I don't have a license but I take _my _truck that I pay to put gas in.
> 
> Honestly, I do respect your knowledge, but you shouldn't make false assumptions based on stereotypical teenagers.


Good for you for being so responsible. Now please go slap your mother and ask her what the hell she was thinking letting her 12-13 year old child breed a horse.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Tennessee said:


> I agree. There are WAYYYY too many horses. But, if the OP is more than willing to keep the foal no matter what and care for it properly, then I really don't see a problem.


Because she can just as easily buy a horse from an auction and save it from slaughter instead of breeding her horse. 

Here's a simple math problem that should explain it for you, since you claim to be so smart.

Let's say I have a horse, and I have room for one more horse. There is already a surplus of 5 horses in my area due to irresponsible breeding. I have a few options:
1) Breed my horse, which results in a surplus of 5 horses
2) Buy a horse, which results in a surplus of 4 horses
3) None of the above, which results in a surplus of 5 horses with an option to later reduce the surplus.

Which one makes the most sense?


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Tennessee said:


> Yes. I did read the post. ONE foal is not going to kill anyone. It's not going to hurt anyone. It's just a foal.


That kind of logic is exactly why we have horses going to slaughter every single day. 

ONE foal won't kill any person, but it will kill a horse.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Tennessee said:


> I doubt it, ma'am.
> 
> And honestly? I don't know. The economy is already crappy, so one more foal ain't gonna hurt it that bad.


Brilliant! I'm going to go to my bank tomorrow and get a mortgage. "No, sorry, I don't have any verifiable income because I'm self-employed. How much do I make? Umm, around $20,000 a year... What do you mean I can't have a $300,000 mortgage? Why not? You were handing them out to anyone who asked for one 3 years ago. Come on, you've already sold thousands of bad mortgages, what harm could one more possibly do? Pretty please? I PROMISE I won't default and go into foreclosure!"


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> You're right. But ya know what? If we all lived by that philosophy we eventually would no longer have horses. Because even top performance horses can be victims of slaughter. I've seen it happen. It's not pretty.
> 
> And something else; Most of the BEST kids ponies around her were a one-shot out of a hobby rider and now they are assisting kids in their events.
> 
> ...


All I got out of that was "Lalala, let's pretend there's no problem! I took my horse to the auction last week because he started bucking me off, but I'm sure he's in a GREAT home now where he gets lots of love and attention! He couldn't have possibly gone to slaughter. Nope, not my horse. He's SPECIAL! I'm sure everyone at the auction realized how special he was and bid accordingly."


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lets get back on track here guys.

Less mud slinging and more informing.


----------



## preciousdiamond (Jun 17, 2010)

come on poeple this is a forum to give advice cut back on abusing one another please


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

While they did it with a whole bunch of posts and a little bit of arguing/debating, the three (Macabre, Tenessee, and Sorrelhorse) made some good points, and some not so good points.

Here's what I have to say. 
Before we make a ton of assumptions, I would like to know what you plan on doing with this foal. Are you going to keep it? Are you going to sell it?
Frankly, we don't have enough information to help you out, and- as previously stated- when a rather unknown member comes onto this board and posts a thread like this, toes get stepped on, egos are bruised, and you aren't going to find what you wanted to find.

But you will find a lot of help. Honestly, though lots of us are a bit blunt with how we state things, we have good advice. 

Less I be deemed an 'ignorant teenager' I won't talk about the economy. 

My last advice to you is to read the posts, do some research, and find the best solution.

I wish you all the best.
Shelby


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Wow. Touchy topic, no?
> 
> First off -
> 
> If this girl wants to breed her mare then she can do it without all the criticism. As for vet bills - Whatever happened to foaling yourself? I once paid a vet to come out when I didn't have my mom or my trainer around to help, and I paid a large sum of money just for the vet to stand there and say "Dat's a nice lookin' colt ya got righ' thar."


Most people do not have the vet out when foaling but there are lots of other vet bills and expenses when raising an animal so it is not really cost effective unless you do it to keep it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> My comment had zero to do with her being an equestrian. She chose to snark back at me, and if she wants to either be actually stupid enough or pretend to be stupid enough to not know what my comment was directed it, then I call 'em as I see em.
> 
> I treat people how they treat me. End of story. If you would so choose to mosey back on this topic, you will see this was not started by ME. If someone chooses to wage a war of words with me, they better come well prepared. I directed a comment to the OP about her post, and both you and Tennessee chose to involve yourselves because you somehow felt I didn't have any right to post my comment.
> 
> If you do not like what I have to say, don't get into my face on what I'm saying to people that never concerned you in the first place.


I am not going to mosey back to see who started it but I do feel you were rude and calling names inappropriatly and talking about how smart or stupid they are doesn't have anything to do with getting your opinion across. They can chime in as they have the right to do also.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

xilikeggs0 said:


> Good for you for being so responsible. Now please go slap your mother and ask her what the hell she was thinking letting her 12-13 year old child breed a horse.


 
Excuse me?


Even when I was that young, I had been involved with many a birth of a horse. It's not like she didn't help me with it. Yeah, she let me pick the stud and my mare, but she was there during the birth and she wouldn't of let me breed in the backyard. The differance is, I paid for everything. And I've done so since. That colt, along with every other colt out of my mares, are still on the performance horse circuit. You shouldn't stereotype every child the same. Some know what they are doing. The mare was a daughter of Smart Little Lena, and the stud was an El Gato Uno colt. That's nice judgement for a twelve year old, if I do say so myself.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Tennessee said:


> ONE foal is not going to kill anyone.


Except maybe the foal, if the OP doesn't have a good plan for breeding and raising it. The people who questioned the OP's intentions have that foal's best interests at heart. As someone who (apparently) loves horses, how can you object to that?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

If you want a bigger pony, and a foal to raise. BUY one! I doubt you are going to get the hight that you want out of a mini/shetland mare, you'd have to breed her to a TB... Want to watch a foal being born, go to YouTube 

If you INSIST your going to breed your mare, sell the mini/shetland and buy a mare that is the desireable hight and breed her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll stay out of the debate because I am wicked. :twisted: Like Paints said, I have an extremely low bullsh!t tolerance. 

That being said, I have just a few words to offer the OP.

If you think you will be able to sell this foal at anything but a complete loss of the money you put in, wake up. It's simply not true. 

If you are breeding your mare because you want to ride a slightly larger pony - buy one. You will spend far less money in the end, and you will have a pony large enough to ride today, instead of waiting at LEAST 3 years.

If you just want to experience pregnancy/birth/the miracle of life, volunteer at a rescue that takes in preggos, or find a local breeding farm in your area to clean some stalls in exchange for learning about breeding.

If you think it's "cool", or you want bragging rights to having raised a foal, think on this - when it's 4 am and your mare is laying there dying with a foal stuck in the canal, are you going to be able to drop the potential thousands in vet fees it's going to take to save HER life, even though you are losing the foal. How much bragging will you feel like doing when you have a dead mare and a dead foal - finding legal and affordable ways to dispose of horse bodies is an ugly reality check in the horse word as well.

If you just like dreaming out loud - state so at the start of the thread. No harm in dreaming, as long as you are aware there can be REAL harm in DOING.

Learn first, study, get help, and really open your eyes before you commit to breeding your pony.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Before you breed please read the book, _Blessed Are The Broodmares_.

If_ that_ doesn't scare you off breeding, let me tell you a little story.

A dear friend of mine decided to breed her favorite, much loved mare to a very nice pally stallion last year.

She was very excited and was on an emotional high in May, when her mare was due to foal.

Mare went into labor, and the foal presented crown first. Vet was called, couldn't get the foal turned correctly, and they managed to get the mare on the trailer and take her to Virginia Tech's equine hospital center.

Many hours and thousands of dollars later, you know what my friend has? *Nothing*. She lost both the mare _and_ foal.

So now, instead of celebrating the birth of a planned for, everything done correctly foal, my friend is mourning both her favorite mare and her nicely bred foal.

My friend is horribly devastated, and vows never to breed anything ever again. 

Breeding isn't just putting two horses together to have a kyoot baby. Even with the best planning and care, things can and do go wrong at an alarming rate.

I have a female Great Dane. She's show quality. I've never bred her, because I know the risks I'd be taking with *her* life if I did, and it's just not worth it to chance losing my dog.

I don't think anyone should breed an animal who isn't willing or able to understand the very real consequences of what could and often does happen.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Take a look at the original post folks, it says right in there, that what she wants to do is raise a foal that will be taller than her mare, or she will simply breed to a smaller stud and sell it. 

OP, if you're still lingering, please think hard about what you are wanting to do here. The economy IS bad right now...look at the thousands that are jobless...that means less folks looking to buy, or get into horses. 

In regard to your other question, Even if you do breed your mare to a larger stallion, you aren't gaurenteed that the resulting foal will be taller than your mare...not for 2-3 years atleast!! Not to mention that breeding her to a larger stallion could cost the life of your mare or foal, or both. You want to breed with a larger mare, not the other way around. If you want a larger horse, then save another from auction, or adopt one from a rescue...that way you have the size you want without going through the dangers of pregnancy, and not knowing if the foal will be what you want in the end anyway. 

Unless you have a mare that has been shown, has done well, and is registered, and have an equally good stallion in mind, NOT just one with color, then I say, go for the breeding, and I hope that you make a decent sell price later on. 

If NOT, then you really should wait until the economy is much better, if at all. As has been mentioned, you can purchase registered stock at auctions for literal dirt cheap prices...is that what you want out of a foal that you've put much more than 50$ into?


----------

